# CM9 on Touchpad & Netflix



## yechi7 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm getting my Touchpad rooted tomorrow. I previously had it rooted with CM7 Alpha 3.5 but it died after a few months. Would not charge or turn on. HP repaired it under warranty & reset it to stock WebOs.

The rooter guy wants to give me CM9 instead of CM7 Alpha 3.5. However, I want to run Netflix. What's the latest news? Still no Netflix on CM9?


----------



## scy1192 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's pretty easy to install CM7 or CM9 yourself. No need to pay someone for something that you could do yourself for free in 5 minutes.

As for Netflix, AFAIK it doesn't work on CM9 yet.


----------



## yechi7 (Feb 14, 2012)

scy1192,

The rooting looked tricky, so I figured better safe than sorry & paid someone to do it. He is doing the next rooting for free. Otherwise, I would have given it a try myself this time.

I mainly want to run Netflix & youtube, so that's my concern with CM9. It's surprising that with all the great minds working on this stuff, they have not solved the Netflix app working on CM9. You would think that once it's been fixed on a particular device with an Android OS like CM7, to get it working on a Cyanogen upgrade like CM9 would not be so tricky. But what do I know?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Youtube works in Standard Definition (no HD) which is perfectly fine as all videos are still watchable.
Netflix has audio but no video.

The reason is because right now only the CPU is working on making the video, not the graphics card. Its hard to make a driver for a device that doesnt run it natively.
If you want to use Netflix, then use CM Alpha 3.5. Just beware that Gingerbread is far worse than ICS (CM9).

Once the Netflix issue is fixed, you should be able to upgrade to CM9 with little to no hassle. So if you really want it that bad, Netflix on CM7 is probably the best bet right now.


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I believe it is difficult because the ICS video drivers are not available. They are still closed source.


----------



## speedfreak32 (Oct 17, 2011)

Splashtop desktop is a fantastic work around. You have to have a pc running but it works flawlessly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## yechi7 (Feb 14, 2012)

rohan said:


> The reason is because right now only the CPU is working on making the video, not the graphics card. Its hard to make a driver for a device that doesnt run it natively.


I don't want to sound stupid but how come Netflix works on Touchpad with CM7? What's CM7 doing that CM9 is not?


----------



## KeyboardKowboy (Feb 9, 2012)

yechi7 said:


> I don't want to sound stupid but how come Netflix works on Touchpad with CM7? What's CM7 doing that CM9 is not?


CM7 is based on Gingerbread, CM9 is based on Ice Cream Sandwich. A lot has changed with Android 4, thus making interfacing with sub systems much different... Give it time.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

speedfreak32 said:


> I don't want to sound stupid but how come Netflix works on Touchpad with CM7? What's CM7 doing that CM9 is not?


Completely different operating systems with different drivers. It's just like how a Windows XP driver won't work on Windows 7 and vice versa.

If Netflix and HD Youtube etc are a dealbreaker for you then you're honestly better off staying with CM7 for now. There is also the Splashtop option but it is not free and does require your PC to be on.


----------



## PigFarmington (Nov 4, 2011)

Motoki said:


> +1 for Splashtop. It's awesome. You can watch videos, play games etc. Basically anything you can do on your PC. I like it so much, I bought it on the Android and WebOS side.


Just FYI (if seems you know but in case someone reading this doesn't) you can get Splashtop on webOS.


----------

